# Best camping guides for beginners



## crick20002002 (Apr 17, 2016)

In addition to the excellent information available online such as this forum, if you are looking for a book for all types of camping including RVing, here is a nice article on the same. You can consider these books for yourself or as a gift for somebody else. 

Best camping guides for beginners - GearHose


----------



## crick20002002 (Apr 17, 2016)

In line with above article, which was meant for teenagers and adults, if you are looking for best non-fiction camping guides for 9-13 year olds, then check out the article below:

Best Camping books for pre-teen kids - Gearhose


----------



## emmabrianmic (Jan 28, 2016)

*Great Books*

All the books mentions on your sharing link are very much informative. I really appreciate your efforts. Thanks for sharing


----------



## mika7421 (Nov 24, 2016)

*It's good to have self defence*

Hey guys and gals. I've had many encounters in the woods and this gadget is a real tool in an emergency situation.
Salus Defense | Salus Ultra Personal Defense System


----------



## ShooterScott (Dec 29, 2016)

Here's a pretty camping and outdoor tip guide for noobs, I know it's help my noob self:

Camping and Outdoor Tips


----------



## sophiajamesmic (Feb 11, 2016)

Great camping tips. Nice sharing. Thanks


----------



## robin_nguyen (Apr 27, 2017)

If you are beginner camping. I think you should visit Camping Heaven. You will have more detail information about camping tips.


----------



## SnowSierraAdentures (Aug 27, 2017)

Dont know whether its right or wrong to ask this question here. But I want to know what is RV ? also its full form if it has one.


----------



## old_guy_camping (Aug 12, 2011)

SnowSierraAdentures said:


> Dont know whether its right or wrong to ask this question here. But I want to know what is RV ? also its full form if it has one.


Recreational Vehicle


----------



## SnowSierraAdentures (Aug 27, 2017)

thank you for the information and what is recreational vehicle


----------



## old_guy_camping (Aug 12, 2011)

SnowSierraAdentures said:


> thank you for the information and what is recreational vehicle


Can be an ATV, dirt bike or similar - but in the camping world it will refer to Class A, B or C motorhomes, or towables such as fifth wheel, travel trailers, popup campers, etc.


----------



## robin_nguyen (Apr 27, 2017)

Here are some tricks for you. I hope it can help you have a good selection.
Best camping for beginer


----------



## andrewksu (Dec 2, 2019)

Here are a few tips that I have found useful for winter camping and overlanding.


----------



## dangeun (Feb 2, 2020)

I still consider myself as beginner in camping even if I’d been camping with friends since college under the supervision of a camping organization. For me, I’m still a beginner in terms of independent and more adventurous camping and I still have a lot to learn especially in camping to remote places or mountains.


----------



## Camping4040 (Nov 2, 2020)

camping a great outdoor recreation. But it can be ruined if you don't have proper guide. You should follow beginners camping tips to make a joyful camping trip.


----------



## JuliaDasset (Dec 23, 2020)

There are many options for how to spend your vacation. You can go out of town with friends "for a barbecue" or to the dacha, or you can go with a girl on a bike ride. But you will always need the necessary trekking and hiking gear. I did not miss this opportunity and ordered a full set of hiking gear from WildBounds | Exceptional Kit from Independent Outdoor Brands while there is a winter sale there.


----------



## robertpros (Jan 26, 2021)

I'm planning for a tour for the first time with my girlfriend. But we're not going with any four wheeler. We decided to go there with bikes. My girlfriend, who's 20 doesn't have any. So she want to purchase one. What type should she buy? Considering the differences between touring bike and road bikes, She has made her mind to invest on a touring bike.


----------



## Johnmash2 (Aug 2, 2021)

Planning a trip is fun, but planning a camping trip is even more exciting than a simple voyage. A time when friends or family or both come together and go for the entire preparation is something that will give you many things that you haven't done in your entire life. From selecting a perfect place to making meals, everything on a camping trip is spectacular. However, whatever we have seen in movies and tele, camping is nothing compare to that and you will probably find it even much more amazing as well as exciting when you begin to do everything on your own. So, if you haven't been on a camping trip or it is your first time to lead a camping trip, then here we are with the beginners camping guide that will surely give you a memorable camping trip experience.

*1. Selection of Time and Place*

Just like any other travel plan, selection of the time and place is the key to a successful camping trip where you are well-versed with the climate conditions, surroundings and obviously temperature which have been among the key reasons of a camping failure. While you are planning your first camping trip, just ensure that you select a place that is dry on your travel dates, have sufficient space, give you a quick access to the cities nearby, filled with ample of activities, have a close proximity to the supplies and emergency services and other aspects that can be required during a voyage.

*2. Carrying the Right Equipment*

In the rush of going on a magnificent camping trip, we often forget some of the key essentials for preparing successful trip. From the hammer to shovel, gas, cooking utensils, garbage cans, raw spices and more are among a few from the long list of things that may be required during your trip. Also, things like extra car batteries, torch cells, medications, anti-mosquito clothing, repellents, sleeping bags, cushions, duvets and many more things that we often forget while planning a camping trip. The key to avoid such incidents is to preparing a check-list of everything you may require in your entire camping and making sure of which things can be replaced or bought from the nearby places and which can only be carried from home.

*3. Knowing your requirements*

Whenever you are planning any trip, knowing your requirements is a necessary aspect and when it comes to a camping trip, the list of requirements is even more important as you are not going to get any chauffeur or pulley that is going to carry your stuff for you. Hence, you are the one who is going to carry your own stuff and overdoing the packing is a key mistake that most of the people do. Many people often carry tables, chairs, extra mattresses, variety of utensils, extra medication and much more that are not required on a short trip and people pack them anyway unnecessarily. Similarly, gathering things that you may require and often forgotten is the other half of the mistake that most of us do.

*4. Things to Do in a Camping*

Camping is not just packing your bags, hitting the roads, putting up the tents and setting-up the barbecue. When you are planning a camping trip, you should always keep the stuff you are going to do in mind and whether you are planning a trip with family or friends, it is essential to find some ways to kill the time and do something adventurous that is never tried before. Whether you are planning card games, photography of the natural landscapes, exploring exotic sites or preparing for a treasure hunting game, bringing things for the same is important and discussing about the innovative ways to pass the time is really necessary. So, when you plan a trip, don't about the activities that you are going to do while on a camping trip.

*5. Doing Everything Responsibly*

Camping responsibly is an essential thing as it not only help to set a perfect example, but also help to save the environment. Many people often plan a camping trip and most of the times leave the camping site contaminated with litter, wastes, chemicals, lit fire and many more things that are the reason behind increasing number of sick animals and reducing space of natural space. So, whenever you plan to do something adventurous or even a bit exciting on a camping trip, don't forget to fulfil your responsibilities as a citizen, human-being and nature lover. The more pure you leave the natural landscapes, the longer they are going to give you the utter wisdom of nature.

Camping can be among the most amazing experience that one can treasure for the rest of their lives, but in order to do so, everything need to be in their place and timed perfectly to ensure a happening getaway experience. So, if you are planning such a fabulous camping trip for the very first time and looking forward to have it as the best escape, then you shall consider the key points mentioned above to ensure you don't mess-up with anything and enjoy one of the most wonderful and well-organized getaway with the people you love.


----------



## JonathanBryington (Jul 30, 2021)

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## carlgutierrez (Dec 6, 2021)

Thanks for this~! For your Camping Guide guys, I enjoyed reading this! Very helpful!
https://campinggears.ph/camping-tricks-and-techniques-four-ways-to-make-your-tent-waterproof/ 

https://campinggears.ph/camp-and-coffee-five-ways-to-make-the-perfect-camp-brew/ 

https://campinggears.ph/how-to-prepare-for-a-beach-camping-trip/


----------



## diemvy5 (Nov 5, 2021)

Johnmash2 said:


> Planning a trip is fun, but planning a camping trip is even more exciting than a simple voyage. A time when friends or family or both come together and go for the entire preparation is something that will give you many things that you haven't done in your entire life. From selecting a perfect place to making meals, everything on a camping trip is spectacular. However, whatever we have seen in movies and tele, camping is nothing compare to that and you will probably find it even much more amazing as well as exciting when you begin to do everything on your own. So, if you haven't been on a camping trip or it is your first time to lead a camping trip, then here we are with the beginners camping guide that will surely give you a memorable camping trip experience.
> 
> *1. Selection of Time and Place*
> 
> ...


Thank for sharing! I did expect that I can read a detailed guide abt camping, but it turns out that just sharing camping book. It still great, but I am too lazy to read all of them. However, thank you for all of that!


----------

